# one year old R/O



## tsam (Feb 13, 2009)

hi 

I am just approaching the one year anniversary mark of my 5 stage R/O. 

When should i start considering replacements for the filters and/or membrane?

I currently make about 5 gallons of R/O every other week. My tank is a 24 gallon nanocube so I don't need that much. 

I don't have a TDS meter, so I am not sure if the readings are high or not. 

thank you


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Your best bet is to get a TDS meter - they're less than $20 for a handheld, about $40 for an inline one. It'll tell you how well your membrane is doing.

I think the recommendation is to change your filters (Sediment and carbon) every 6 months or so. That being said, I've had my RO unit for a while (2 - 3 years) and I've never changed the filters (sediment, carbon, RO membrane or DI resin) as I still get good clean water (1-2 TDS out RO membrane, 0 out DI) at a decent rate.

Also, if you notice that your filters have appreciably slowed down, then your sediment or carbon blocks might be clogged and time for replacing.


----------

